# I just saw this hilarious video about Fanfiction



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 4, 2015)

If you ever saw the Welcome to Youtube videos or the Welcome to Facebook videos, this one is Welcome To Fanfiction its actually pretty scary how spot on they are with their insults towards it.

[video=youtube;MR7uaIFVFiM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR7uaIFVFiM[/video]


----------



## Shwigz (Mar 4, 2015)

The sad thing is that most of the stuff said in this video is true.


----------



## phaofal (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow, that video was amazing.


----------



## TyDye (Mar 7, 2015)

My life is better now that I watched this.


----------



## CobaltTheDragon (Mar 8, 2015)

JELLOAPOCALYPSE.
YES


----------



## Zenia (Mar 8, 2015)

*snorts* I loved the "One Direction" story. XDDDD That was a good video....

 And it reminds me that I really need to do a new video for my "Zenia Reads Bad Fanfiction" channel.
https://www.youtube.com/user/myimmortalbyzenia


----------

